
Disqus and FriendFeed Rock Again [Good Customer Service] - terpua
http://www.inquisitr.com/2360/disqus-and-friendfeed-rock-again-good-customer-service/
======
superkarn
Props to those guys. This reminds me of Wufoo who are also known for excellent
customer service. Kevin came to talk to us yesterday about their company's
focus on the customers.

I hope that our industry as a whole starts moving in this direction until we
reach the point where this kind of service is the norm.

